# Canda Express Entry Eligebility



## asifsky (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi

I have a question, i did my IELTS (S/L: 7, R/W:6) and did credential assessment as well and i had overseas work experience only as Purchasing manager (4+) but i don't neither have a job offer or provincial nominee from Canada.
Now, during applying through Express entry i.e. creating profile, i did a quick check for online eligibility and it shown, i'm not eligible. 

Could anyone pls tell me what could be the reason i'm not eligible as the basic criteria stated IELTS, AGE, Work experience, Credential assessment and i have all those in favor to me.

Please assist on this.


----------



## prakashapurv (Jul 28, 2014)

I had also same problem....
It says i am not eligible.....


----------



## asifsky (Jul 23, 2011)

prakashapurv said:


> I had also same problem....
> It says i am not eligible.....


 sad to know that, i did inform this to CIC today


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys does cic evalutes roles and responsibilities or designation which deciding on occupation


----------



## asifsky (Jul 23, 2011)

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys does cic evalutes roles and responsibilities or designation which deciding on occupation


there is nothing stated about this on CIC website for individual profession duties and responsibilities rather CIC makes express entry open for any profession.


----------



## Gauraw (Nov 10, 2014)

Guys,

I am facing a unique problem. I am eligible for Express Entry application. However, when I started filling the form, I realized that the name of my college (masters) is missing in the online form. Can anyone help on this?? I don't know how to proceed now!


----------



## asifsky (Jul 23, 2011)

Gauraw said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am facing a unique problem. I am eligible for Express Entry application. However, when I started filling the form, I realized that the name of my college (masters) is missing in the online form. Can anyone help on this?? I don't know how to proceed now!


can you elaborate?


----------



## Gauraw (Nov 10, 2014)

asifsky said:


> can you elaborate?


Hey Asif,

In the express entry form, there is a section where we are required to provide academics details, including the name of the college where we have completed our highest qualification....there is a dropdown menu from which we have to select one of the colleges. However, the name of my college does not feature in that list. Hence, I am unable to proceed.

Should I write to immigration authorities? is there any way other than writing to concerned authorities?


----------



## Gauraw (Nov 10, 2014)

asifsky said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question, i did my IELTS (S/L: 7, R/W:6) and did credential assessment as well and i had overseas work experience only as Purchasing manager (4+) but i don't neither have a job offer or provincial nominee from Canada.
> Now, during applying through Express entry i.e. creating profile, i did a quick check for online eligibility and it shown, i'm not eligible.
> ...


Hey Asif,

Just saw your query. One of my friends faced the similar problem. He selected Ontario among the provinces and his IELTS score was S/L/R/W: 6.5 in each of the sections. The system showed that he was not eligible. Just to check, we again conducted the eligibility test keeping 7.0 in each of the sections and without changing rest of the details...and to our surprise, it showed him eligible for express entry. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gauraw (Nov 10, 2014)

Gauraw said:


> Hey Asif,
> 
> In the express entry form, there is a section where we are required to provide academics details, including the name of the college where we have completed our highest qualification....there is a dropdown menu from which we have to select one of the colleges. However, the name of my college does not feature in that list. Hence, I am unable to proceed.
> 
> Should I write to immigration authorities? is there any way other than writing to concerned authorities?


sorry, it was in WEC form (for ECA) and not in express entry form..... :sorry: Problem solved....i logged off and checked again today...... it is there on WES website :confused2: :noidea:


----------



## asifsky (Jul 23, 2011)

Gauraw said:


> Hey Asif,
> 
> In the express entry form, there is a section where we are required to provide academics details, including the name of the college where we have completed our highest qualification....there is a dropdown menu from which we have to select one of the colleges. However, the name of my college does not feature in that list. Hence, I am unable to proceed.
> 
> Should I write to immigration authorities? is there any way other than writing to concerned authorities?


If you were talking about step under, *Education history->Name of school/institution *(there is no drop down box in express entry), what i did since there is no drop down to select the institution, i just type in the institution name.

Cheers


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

Hi All,

Submitted for NOC:2173 with Overall Score:342

Below is the breakup -

CRS - Human Capital - Age 80
CRS - Human Capital - Level of Education 126
CRS - Human Capital - First Official Language Proficiency 86
CRS - Skill Transferability - Education 25 
CRS - Skill Transferability - Foreign Work Experience 25

Not sure if this gonna help me ... Huh...any idea what are the chances.

My wife has over 6 years of IT experience, she is a mechanical engineering graduate. She did not take her IELTS nor has ECA. What are the prospects and what wld be the new score if I get her IELTS (assuming with 6 in each module) and ECA.

Regards
Raj


----------



## Ykhan60 (Jan 16, 2015)

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Submitted for NOC:2173 with Overall Score:342
> 
> ...


How did you calculate your language score? I got R6,L6.5,S6.5,W7, could you please help me out in calculating my language score?Thanks


----------



## asifsky (Jul 23, 2011)

Ykhan60 said:


> How did you calculate your language score? I got R6,L6.5,S6.5,W7, could you please help me out in calculating my language score?Thanks


You got 19 Points for IELTS

R6=4 points
L6.5=4 points
S6.5=5 points
W7=6 points

Regards


----------

